# Roto Zip or Dremal



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Which of these tools do you like and why? I been thinking of getting one mainly to cut tile with. Sometimes the tile guy breaks or knocks off the guide off the tub/shower valves and tiles it so I can't get my screws in.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I have a dremel with the attachment used to cut drywall or tile or remove grout. I only used it on drywall. Works good. Only thing I dont like about the rotozip is it can get away from you if you arent careful. It happened to me on a zurn trench drain that i had to cut an opening for a 2 inch pipe poking in on the side.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I use both.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

thats bullsh*t i would make that tile man come back and cut the holes properly... Too much liability cutting into someone elses tile job.. But i have cut tile with the roto zip works great never used my dremel because i dont have the attachment to do tile.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I just use a diamond blade on my grinder.








Paul


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> I just use a diamond blade on my grinder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Makes a lot of dust though.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I just got some diamond blades for my Dremel, they are supposed to work well for tile, we'll see......


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

stillaround said:


> Makes a lot of dust though.


Yes it does. If all I have to do is nip a few tiles out to make room it's O.K. If I have a lot of tile to cut, I have a wet grinder that is made for polishing stone that I can use.


I've found Dremel tools are nice but they don't last at all. I've gone through probably 3 Dremels on the job with each one probably having less than 2 hours of use before it died. I'm done with them. Maybe a rotozip would be better but if I buy another tool like that it's going to be the Fein Multimaster.









Paul


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

OI have an older style of this


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


>


You hire the Hammerskins to do your tile work? 










Paul


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I do alot of tile work on bathroom remodels and I would get a grinder with a dewalt diamond blade. Dremal would be a waste of money. Rotozips are ok but you would be better of just getting a grinder and a diamond blade.


----------

